# looking for advice in terms of getting hired



## bigjohn (Jan 18, 2007)

hello-

Been reading this website for a while, and the information on it has been great. However, If I breach any protocol here, try not to destroy me.

I am a MA resident with an address in Boston. I am 27 years old I am taking the civil service examination in May. My ultimate goal would be to join the BPD or MSP. I have had an uncle who is a retired detective for the BPD and my father has just retired after 30 years in the BFD. 

Currently, i have an undergraduate degree and have just finished my first year law of law school. My specialization is in criminal law. I am planning on changing my enrollment status to part-time in order to accomodate taking on an LE job. 

Basically, I'm looking for ways to bolster my resume against other applicants when the time comes for hiring. I am in no way naive enough to think that thats gonna happen in the next few months, so I'll still be attending school but will have enough free time to pursue whatever additional activities i have to. 

what suggestions do you guys have? get an EMT certification? volunteer at some kind of public organization or police department? is it possible to self-sponsor myself through an academy? become a first responder? are there any courses i can take? firearms registration/training? 

does the law degree make any difference or am i just wasting my time lol?

Basically, what can i do to build my resume? I've got plenty of time in the upcoming months and want to use it however i can to edge myself out from the competition. 

thanks guys. i truly appreciate it. my irish father always said a good start is half the preparation, and i dont want to waste any time.

JOHN


----------



## NytroCop (Feb 4, 2007)

sounds like you're on a good road. basically, like the rest of us aspiring to become F/T LEO's we're going to have to take our lumps, get experience and work our way into the system any way that we can. Remember, "every little bit helps," whether it's the reserve academy, first responder classes, healthcare provider CPR certification, Class A LTC, you already have the education.

Note: you can't sponsor yourself through the F/T academy. however, to keep yourself moving, you can probably contact a city/town around you to sponsor you for a R/I A. If you agree to pay for it yourself you may be able to obtain a sponsorship with no further obligation to the department (but check first!!). However, like I mentioned, I'm still on the road to becoming a police officer so don't hold my word as gospel. Take care and good luck.

AJ


----------

